# Help with Traynor



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, I have a Traynor mark three (aka YGL-3a) that got quiet on me after a New years gig. It still works, but has no volume and no warmth. I changed the tubes and the speakers (sold the speakers) but no change. Also a little hiss is present. My SS 15 watt practice amp is louder and sounds better. I'm no tech (I can barely use a soldering iron) but I'd appreciate any diagnosis this forum can provide.

link to schem etc.: http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~dace/vb/traynor_markiii_ygl3a_all.pdf

matt


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Hi, I have a Traynor mark three (aka YGL-3a) that got quiet on me after a New years gig. It still works, but has no volume and no warmth. I changed the tubes and the speakers (sold the speakers) but no change. Also a little hiss is present. My SS 15 watt practice amp is louder and sounds better. I'm no tech (I can barely use a soldering iron) but I'd appreciate any diagnosis this forum can provide.
> 
> link to schem etc.: http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~dace/vb/traynor_markiii_ygl3a_all.pdf
> 
> matt


Well Matt, if it's not a tube it's obviously something wrong in the circuitry. That means it could be anything! There's no way somebody can tell you to just replace one specific capacitor or whatever.

It's like having a car that won't start. You know the battery is good. Nobody can know what's wrong until they lift the hood and start making some tests.

You need a good tech, I'm afraid.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you know any good techs up here in the great white north?


----------



## highwayjones (May 26, 2006)

*traynor problems*

ask at our local music shop
I'm sure someone knows somebody who can look at it
check for any electronics people in the phone book
some do repairs from their house and if North Bay is anything like Yellowknife you'll find someone who will know how to repair it for you.
Highway


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*go to a tech*



mrmatt1972 said:


> Hi, I have a Traynor mark three (aka YGL-3a) that got quiet on me after a New years gig. It still works, but has no volume and no warmth. I changed the tubes and the speakers (sold the speakers) but no change. Also a little hiss is present. My SS 15 watt practice amp is louder and sounds better. I'm no tech (I can barely use a soldering iron) but I'd appreciate any diagnosis this forum can provide.
> 
> link to schem etc.: http://www.informatik.uni-bremen.de/~dace/vb/traynor_markiii_ygl3a_all.pdf
> 
> matt


at this point, some diagnosis is required. this means snooping around the inside of your amp with a voltmeter and checking things. 

you say you can barely use a soldering iron, so i highly recommend you stay away from the guts of a tube amp. there are things there that can kill you ( at least seriously hurt you) if you don't know what your doing.

take it to a tech.

g.


----------

